# Any rubbertramps bring their electric guitar rigs with them for open jams?



## NotSoSchwillyWilly (Oct 4, 2018)

Or is it just a waste of space? Im an avid blues guitarist and I love getting down on the electric, as well as my acoustic of course. Does anyone else haul around their electric gear?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 4, 2018)

Just get a piezo pickup for your acoustic and enjoy the best of both worlds. You can get a decent one online for $10 or so. You can get a little 9v belt amp for extreme portability and maximum flexibility.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 5, 2018)

A piezo isnt gonna cut it for a serious electric blue player. Thats all i need to say.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 5, 2018)

train in vain said:


> A piezo isnt gonna cut it for a serious electric blue player. Thats all i need to say.


He isn't a serious "electric" blues player, though, he clearly said he does both electric and acoustic, so I assume he wants both capabilities, and we aren't necessarily talking "serious" electric gear, we're talking what's affordable and practical to bring with you on the road. Rubbertramping around with fancy electric music gear is begging for your vehicle to be broken into and robbed.


----------



## PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a hollowbody ibenez artcore and use a Honeytone mini amp. Other than having to spend or 5 finger some 9v batteries, it works awesome. However i do plan to grab my 50 watt amp that i let a buddy borrow when i make my way over to visit the city of scum... I mean Angels


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 6, 2018)

PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin said:


> I have a hollowbody ibenez artcore and use a Honeytone mini amp. Other than having to spend or 5 finger some 9v batteries, it works awesome. However i do plan to grab my 50 watt amp that i let a buddy borrow when i make my way over to visit the city of scum... I mean Angels



5 finger some batteries - they make all kinds of cheap solar panels now days - (not my schtick, but I know ppls who have done such) - I'd look into solar powering that amp... Even build-buy a battery storage for night time play... Just a suggestion.... & Chances are there's gotta be a thread on here somewhere about solar conversions


----------

